# Coding for suboxone, H0033



## lindseybramlett (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone know of an alternate code I could use for suboxone dispense(oral)? I have been using H0033, and some payers are reimbursing it however we are wondering if there is a way we could get payment for dispense for our Medicare patients.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 7, 2016)

the drug itself is covered if patient has Medicare Part D but i don't believe the physician/clinic charges are covered.


----------

